# Welche Software für AVCHD Videoschnitt?



## x-domi-x (9. März 2012)

*Welche Software für AVCHD Videoschnitt?*

Hallo.

Ich habe bis jetzt immer Magix Video deluxe zum Video schneiden verwendet. Seit ich einen neuen Camcorder habe, werde ich mit dieser Software aber nicht mehr glücklich. Mein Camcorder macht wirklich sehr gute Videos (AVCHD 1920x1080 50p). Beim bearbeiten in der Software ist ja auch noch alles schön und gut, aber egal wie ich die Videos abspeichere - die Qualität des exportierten Videos ist katastrophal. Ich habe sämtliche Tipps aus dem www für das exportieren von AVCHD Material befolgt - ohne erfolg.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Videoschnittsoftware. 
Der Allerwichtigste Punkt: Qualitativ sehr hochwertiger Export!!
Alles andere ist nebensächlich. Ich habe keine weiteren besonderen Anforderungen an die Software. Möglichst günstig sollte sie halt nach möglichkeit sein.

PS: Ich habe mal Adobe Premiere 5.5 getestet - so wie bei dieser Software stelle ich mir einen Vernünftigen Video-Export vor. Da bemerkt man keine großartigen Qualitätsverluste. Jedoch ist mir Adobe Premier um den Faktor 10 zu teuer...

Ich freue mich über eure Vorschläge 

MfG Domi


----------



## ConCAD (9. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Software für AVCHD Videoschnitt?*

Du könntest mal Sony Vegas probieren. Neben der bekannten 540€-Pro-Version gibts auch die günstigere Movie Studio-Variante.


----------



## x-domi-x (10. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Software für AVCHD Videoschnitt?*

Danke für den Vorschlag!! 
Bei Sony Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinium entsteht ein nur so kleiner Qualitätsverlust beim Rendern, dass man erst bei sehr genauen Hinsehen den Unterschied merkt. 

Nur mit den Einstellungen fürs Rendern komme ich noch nicht so ganz klar... ich bekomme es nicht hin, dass ich AVCHD mit 1920x1080 Pixel, 50 Vollbildern und Dolby Digital codiertes Audio (2.0 oder 5.1) als Video exportiere.

Bei den AVCHD voreinstellungen gibt es nur Halbbilder, und bei den HDV voreinstellungen gibt es kein Dolby Digital. Weiß jemand, was ich machen mus, das ich ein Video, so wie oben beschrieben rendern kann?

MfG Domi


----------



## milesdavis (10. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Software für AVCHD Videoschnitt?*

Ich benutze Loiloscope 2. Schau dir das mal an. Du kannst dir die 30-Tage-Demo runterladen und ohne Einschränkung testen!


----------

